
Look Away to Pause YouTube – Experimental Chrome Extension - arvidkahl
https://github.com/Hemmingsson/FacePause
======
Tjorvens
Previous discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17119080](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17119080)

